# ebike survey



## ebikecdn (Jan 22, 2018)

just a heads up - a canadian website is doing an ebike user survey with some prizes. looks like it is for NA riders - surveymonkey.com/r/5N3VG83


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Spam much?


----------

